# Bagging a Mk3 Vr6 (build)



## SAMSABOTAGE (Jan 30, 2010)

After trolling the air suspension forum for about a year now im finally putting together my air ride setup ive been doing things on a budget.

Heres what ive purchased so far:
2-uvair bags w/brackets
BagRiders Manual management kit
1-Viair 400c
Hd strut mounts w/bearings
1 Parker See-through water trap 
Misc. fittings 



Heres my car currently on vmaxx coils with tons of thread to go lower.









will update as soon as i get started and when i get my stuff in.

:thumbup:


----------



## SAMSABOTAGE (Jan 30, 2010)

Bump everything is shipping out today:beer:


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Get the HD struts. It'll help a little bit with ride quality and are called Heavy Duty for a reason :thumbup:


----------



## SAMSABOTAGE (Jan 30, 2010)

son of planrforrobert said:


> Get the HD struts. It'll help a little bit with ride quality and are called Heavy Duty for a reason :thumbup:


Ok will do then thanks :beer:


----------



## SAMSABOTAGE (Jan 30, 2010)

400c Viair purchased today!


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Any reason you went BOC in this day and age? Id strongly recommend selling those and buying a complete strut. $700 is pretty cheap dude.
http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/MK3-JETTA-AIR-LIFT-SLAM-SERIES-FRONT-STRUTS.html


----------



## SAMSABOTAGE (Jan 30, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> Any reason you went BOC in this day and age? Id strongly recommend selling those and buying a complete strut. $700 is pretty cheap dude.
> http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/MK3-JETTA-AIR-LIFT-SLAM-SERIES-FRONT-STRUTS.html


The main reason is I got a really good deal on the universal bags I plan on working out all the kinks with the management (leaks,routing all the lines and mounting everything, etc..) then I plan on upgrading to bagyard fronts and airlift in the rears. :thumbup:


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

this should be good


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Why Bagyard? Just spend $700 on the AL and have stateside manufacturer support for less money. Seems a bit of a waste, BOC is meh.


----------



## SAMSABOTAGE (Jan 30, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> Why Bagyard? Just spend $700 on the AL and have stateside manufacturer support for less money. Seems a bit of a waste, BOC is meh.


yeah thats seems like a better idea, thanks for the help :thumbup:


----------



## SAMSABOTAGE (Jan 30, 2010)

So i got my compressor and my bags today. a couple questions, what should i torque my brackets to on my universal bags? and what kind of fitting do you guys suggest with this kind of bag?


----------



## SAMSABOTAGE (Jan 30, 2010)

Bump.


----------



## SAMSABOTAGE (Jan 30, 2010)

Got my fittings for my bags and bought my watertrap courtesy of bag riders!









And I bought a hd front strut mount kit from mjmautohaus
Hopefully I'll be on air by next week!


----------



## miatafreak (Dec 27, 2009)

SAMSABOTAGE said:


> So i got my compressor and my bags today. a couple questions, what should i torque my brackets to on my universal bags? and what kind of fitting do you guys suggest with this kind of bag?


 I bought a set of UVAIR bags used from a friend who ran them on his mk3. We both ran bag-over-Raceland with no mounting brackets with no issues.


----------



## SAMSABOTAGE (Jan 30, 2010)

miatafreak said:


> I bought a set of UVAIR bags used from a friend who ran them on his mk3. We both ran bag-over-Raceland with no mounting brackets with no issues.


 Yeah I've heard of some people who haven't ran with brackets but they came with mine so I'm just looking for some input on to what I should tighten them to like just pretty snug or a specific torque?


----------



## SAMSABOTAGE (Jan 30, 2010)

Got most of my stuff in today just waiting on some more fittings and my water trap. The shop finally started on putting my 0 mile vr6 engine in so hopefully it will be ready in a couple of days  here's a pic of what I got so far


----------



## SAMSABOTAGE (Jan 30, 2010)

pretty cool water trap!


----------



## b6lovin (Aug 15, 2007)

Looking good man - maybe i missed it (it is almost 5am, and Im heavily medicated currently) but what are you doing for the rears? If you haven't decided or ordered or anything yet I've gotta steer you in the direction of airlifts. I got the full kit in a week or two ago and they look phenomenal.

Between getting to hold and look over the parts - and the two other cars (an 04 Jetta and an 06 wrx) that I've been in with airlift struts/bags, I promise you won't be disappointed with 'em. :thumbup:


----------



## SAMSABOTAGE (Jan 30, 2010)

b6lovin said:


> Looking good man - maybe i missed it (it is almost 5am, and Im heavily medicated currently) but what are you doing for the rears? If you haven't decided or ordered or anything yet I've gotta steer you in the direction of airlifts. I got the full kit in a week or two ago and they look phenomenal.
> 
> Between getting to hold and look over the parts - and the two other cars (an 04 Jetta and an 06 wrx) that I've been in with airlift struts/bags, I promise you won't be disappointed with 'em. :thumbup:


hell yeah right now im saving up for my air lift rears and thats what i plan to do for the rear, but until i buy them im going to run my coils in the rear spun down and just have air in the front for the moment.


----------



## miatafreak (Dec 27, 2009)

SAMSABOTAGE said:


> hell yeah right now im saving up for my air lift rears and thats what i plan to do for the rear, but until i buy them im going to run my coils in the rear spun down and just have air in the front for the moment.


http://store.gaugemagazine.com/chapmanuniversalstrutkit.aspx


----------



## SAMSABOTAGE (Jan 30, 2010)

miatafreak said:


> http://store.gaugemagazine.com/chapmanuniversalstrutkit.aspx


Would you recommend these versus the air lift ones because they kinda look the same?


----------



## miatafreak (Dec 27, 2009)

SAMSABOTAGE said:


> Would you recommend these versus the air lift ones because they kinda look the same?


Just a more budget option. You need to weld mk3 endlinks on the bottom, and then you're good to go. A lot of guys running BOC put these in the rear.


----------



## SAMSABOTAGE (Jan 30, 2010)

ok so i have run into some more questions that i couldnt find on my own so i figured i would ask you guys.

-because im only running the front for now, would it be ok to still run the airline for the rears to my paddles or would it leak?

-how does the air line fit onto the paddles do i just stretch them on there and thats it? it just seems like it would leak easy.


----------



## miatafreak (Dec 27, 2009)

SAMSABOTAGE said:


> ok so i have run into some more questions that i couldnt find on my own so i figured i would ask you guys.
> 
> -because im only running the front for now, would it be ok to still run the airline for the rears to my paddles or would it leak?
> 
> -how does the air line fit onto the paddles do i just stretch them on there and thats it? it just seems like it would leak easy.


Yes you just stretch them onto the barb fittings. You should be able to run the lines to the back without anything going wrong. I only have my front bags installed as well, and I didn't route the rear lines simply because I didn't want the open air line getting damaged or filled up with random crap, but it won't leak. No air should come out of the paddles unless you flick the switches.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Well I don't know if I would use the term "stretch". Wet the barb a bit and just push it on, you have to push hard. If you somehow try and stretch the hole larger it will leak. They are non removable FYI. Once you install the hose it must be cut off but carefully because if you nick the barbs they will leak. Good luck man. I would buy airlift stuff, I don't see how you finding a welder, running the stuff there, hoping he doesn't blow the shock from heat is cheaper. Just buy it built unless of course you are a fabricator but even then you need a garage first


----------



## SAMSABOTAGE (Jan 30, 2010)

thanks for the help guys! :thumbup: and yeah im probably just gonna get the one from bagriders because fabbing up something doesn't have a warranty.


----------

